# Protecting the door sills with clear vinyl car wrap?



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I've found it difficult to get into and out of the car without contacting the bottom of the door sills with my shoes. The sills are extremely wide. I have an idea to make that a non-issue. What about buying a roll of clear car wrap vinyl and apply it over the plastic? It would be easy to clean, and when it gets really scraped up, just peal it off and apply a fresh layer.

Thoughts?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I've found it difficult to get into and out of the car without contacting the bottom of the door sills with my shoes. The sills are extremely wide. I have an idea to make that a non-issue. What about buying a roll of clear car wrap vinyl and apply it over the plastic? It would be easy to clean, and when it gets really scraped up, just peal it off and apply a fresh layer.
> 
> Thoughts?


mine are pretty scuffed up after 3 years- im thinking of sanding them down and applying a vinyl or possibly painting them


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> mine are pretty scuffed up after 3 years- im thinking of sanding them down and applying a vinyl or possibly painting them


OK, that solidifies it for me then. I am definitely applying vinyl.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

Hmmm...granted that I have only had my car for 10 days but I have yet to bang my shoe against the sill as I am very conscious of "stepping over the sill" to avoid hitting the side seat bolster...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I've been thinking about doing this with my Mk1. Due to the nature of the cars and how they open/sit - its a prime location for kicking =(


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

It's within the realm of possibility to train yourself to not kick the door sill when entering and exiting. However, it's quite literally impossible to train a wife or girlfriend to do the same. Do yourself a favor and wrap the sills.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> It's within the realm of possibility to train yourself to not kick the door sill when entering and exiting. However, it's quite literally impossible to train a wife or girlfriend to do the same. Do yourself a favor and wrap the sills.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Hmmm, perhaps I simply should not let my wife or children in the car... 

Joel


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

EDIT:

...it's quite literally impossible to train a wife or girlfriend.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

mageus said:


> EDIT:
> 
> ...it's quite literally impossible to train a wife or girlfriend.


Though you are likely correct there may be a ray of hope...I went for dinner last night with my wife, said nothing and noticed when she was both entering and exiting the car that she never even came close to touching the sill...

Joel


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

Get the sills wrapped, I'm going to do it.

I had a little patch on my Mk1 and it worked VERY well. Over time it built up quite a few scuff marks, so the paint was saved from all of that. Even if you're being careful, you'll still hit it from time to time.

I'll wrap the whole sill on my TTRS so that it is less visible down the road. The lines around the patch started to show over time.

Not sure what to do about the plastic on the sill though, that seems to get some scuff marks as well.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I ordered mine from StickerCity.com. I wouldn't bother with the expensive 3M stuff though. This doesn't need to be high end vinyl. I opted for the 18" wide VentureShield Ultra Clear Bra Paint Protection Film.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I ordered mine from StickerCity.com. I wouldn't bother with the expensive 3M stuff though. This doesn't need to be high end vinyl. I opted for the 18" wide VentureShield Ultra Clear Bra Paint Protection Film.


You didn't ordered 100', did you? I'd buy you a couple of feet...


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I ordered mine from StickerCity.com. I wouldn't bother with the expensive 3M stuff though. This doesn't need to be high end vinyl. I opted for the 18" wide VentureShield Ultra Clear Bra Paint Protection Film.


Can you please point me to exactly what you ordered as I am unable to find it on their website...thanks so much...


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Joelc said:


> Can you please point me to exactly what you ordered as I am unable to find it on their website...thanks so much...


http://www.stickercity.com/VentureShield-Clear-Bra-Paint-Protection-Film-18.html

I ordered 4 feet.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Joelc said:


> Can you please point me to exactly what you ordered as I am unable to find it on their website...thanks so much...


need to get you a set of these -


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

@MoreGooderTT: Thanks, much apreciated...

@ The Sandeman: :banghead:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Joelc said:


> @MoreGooderTT: Thanks, much apreciated...
> 
> @ The Sandeman: :banghead:


:facepalm: 2nd time


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't have a problem with the sills themselves, it's the plastic interior "sill" that attracts feet like magnets getting in and out of ther car. I am very careful and have asked everyone that's ridden in my car to do the same, and so far so good. I don't think you can really protect that area with anything, just be careful.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

mtbscoTT said:


> I don't have a problem with the sills themselves, it's the plastic interior "sill" that attracts feet like magnets getting in and out of ther car. I am very careful and have asked everyone that's ridden in my car to do the same, and so far so good. I don't think you can really protect that area with anything, just be careful.


same here .. ive trained my nieces and nephew well on this, they know to always step over it and for the youngest one, i usually pick her up and put her in the backseat :laugh:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

I think the sills are one area that could use that extra protection. 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm covering the metal, the plastic and the rubber. It's going to essentially be a waterfall of vinyl over the hole area.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

using the clear wrap or going with a cf/matte/gloss black?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> using the clear wrap or going with a cf/matte/gloss black?


Clear and glossy. Id prefer matte, but not available in clear.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Clear and glossy. Id prefer matte, but not available in clear.


Please post some pictures...


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I will. I'll be receiving the vinyl on Friday via UPS. Hopefully I'll have it done by end of the day Saturday.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I will. I'll be receiving the vinyl on Friday via UPS. Hopefully I'll have it done by end of the day Saturday.


That would be great and, if possible, i) how you installed it and ii) how difficult it was as, depending on your feedback, I would consider giving this a go myself...

Thanks,

Joel


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

I tried covering the matt black plastic with film, but it doesn't look good due to the rough texture. I found that using a black trim enhancer (such as Mothers Back to Black) takes the scuff marks right out.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Interesting.... I suppose it's difficult to squeeze the all of the air out from underneath it. Matt black opaque would probably have been a better choice then. Darn. Too late now.

I'll still give the clear a shot and see how it looks. It might not look perfect, but it may look good enough for its disposable functionality.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

MoreGooderTT said:


> It might not look perfect, but it may look good enough for its disposable functionality.


Kind of like the clear vinyl seatcovers on your grandmother's couch?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> I tried covering the matt black plastic with film, but it doesn't look good due to the rough texture. I found that using a black trim enhancer (such as Mothers Back to Black) takes the scuff marks right out.


Pictures? I am sanding mine down as the rough texture kinda blows for applying vinyl - but if I like with the texture, I might just skip sanding


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Interesting.... I suppose it's difficult to squeeze the all of the air out from underneath it. Matt black opaque would probably have been a better choice then. Darn. Too late now.
> 
> I'll still give the clear a shot and see how it looks. It might not look perfect, but it may look good enough for its disposable functionality.


Reason why I asked what product your using


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> I tried covering the matt black plastic with film, but it doesn't look good due to the rough texture. I found that using a black trim enhancer (such as Mothers Back to Black) takes the scuff marks right out.


TopCarbon:

Much appreciated and very interesting as this could prove to be the best approach but, that said, please clarify that this actually removes the scuff marks and, once applied, leave the matt plastic looking :factory new"...

Thanks,


Joel


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

It definately works. I had some scuff marks when I took delivery of the car and normal cleaners woudn't take them out. I tried the Mothers stuff that I use on my MINI's matt plastic fender edges and it completely removes the marks. Use just a TINY amount applied to a cloth though (don't apply directly) or it leaves too much of a sheen.

http://www.amazon.com/Mothers-06108-Back-To-Black-8-oz/dp/B0002U1TXK


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

While we're talking about products being used for something other than their intended purpose... these make the best wheel brushes that I've ever used. I use a Boars hair brush and soft mitt on the outside of the wheels, but these reach right back to the inside of the inner wheel surface and even between the brake calipers. Before you laugh at me, try them out. I get two or three car washings out of each sleeve. Just watch the protruding plastic tips as they can get exposed - but they won't scratch anything if you're careful. Griot's Garage could put these in fancy "wheel brush" packaging and charge twice as much. 

http://www.swiffer.com/products/swiffer-360-dusters


----------



## Joelc (Aug 27, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> It definately works. I had some scuff marks when I took delivery of the car and normal cleaners woudn't take them out. I tried the Mothers stuff that I use on my MINI's matt plastic fender edges and it completely removes the marks. Use just a TINY amount applied to a cloth though (don't apply directly) or it leaves too much of a sheen.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mothers-06108-Back-To-Black-8-oz/dp/B0002U1TXK


Thanks for this, much appreciated...


----------

